# TinyAlbum.com - Opinions please!



## Hoyles (Jun 11, 2008)

Hi guys,

I own www.tinyalbum.com (photo hosting/sharing). It's a relatively new website, only 30 days old, but it's caught on pretty well, 1100 members, almost 35,000 images.

I am looking for suggestions and opinions on layout, nav, anything you would like to see as a new feature, etc. (Also anything you might like)  

Thanks very much.


----------



## Rhys (Jun 11, 2008)

Where do you make money with this? There's no such thing as free.


----------



## Hoyles (Jun 12, 2008)

Free meaning that it's free for users to create albums, post and share pictures and do as they please. The only money generated from this site is the Google Ad on top and the sponsored banner on bottom. Enough to pay for the servers.  Cheers


----------



## koirbiku (Jun 14, 2008)

Nice Page.. I think its kinda similar to FLickr. but looks good.


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 14, 2008)

That's a pretty respectable popularity after only 30 days. Where are you listing? I run a similar site and it's not taking on nearly enough members, even though it has strong SEO and a fair number of visitors.

As for my opinions, the layout does look somewhat ripped =). From a development point of view, your code is invalid and there's a few accessibility issues I noticed. Text in images and missing ALT tags, for example.

Read the WCAG from the WAI and look into W3C standards compliance. If you adhere to the standards your target audience will be greatly enlarged and the search engines will prefer you to the competitors out there.

Rhys:

On a side note, I use and promote open source projects, the Free Software Foundation (FSF), and the GNU project. Freedom and gratis do indeed exist in the computing industry, and in a lot of cases, provide a much more superior system to that of the commercial alternatives. Cheese may come free in a mouse trap, but not all free offerings are a trap ;-).


----------



## Hoyles (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the awesome feedback. I'll be sure to check the WCAG and other W3 standards. I just use forums and your standard social media sites for promotion. Find a few funny sets of pics and stumble, digg, facebook, etc and it gets big - fast.

Cheers!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Craig-Nature at Its best (Jun 20, 2008)

That site is awesome! Most other sides load very slow for me and i end up not looking at my photos in my album! This is nice and quick!


----------



## Hoyles (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks! Appreciate it. It's still in Beta right now. I have a new design that I'm toying with. More of a blog style, but I'll see how it's received and judge by that.


----------

